# Any Brewing Courses In Melbourne?



## Hoser (21/1/11)

Hi,
In addition to challenging myself to get better at home brewing (have made 6 batches with increasing success so far), I'd like to learn more. Are there any courses available in Melbourne? I saw Vince Costanza's courses but he seems to either offer an introductory course (which I think I've achieved this on my own) and an Advanced grain brewing course. Is there anything in between to build brewing skills and learn more?

Cheers,


----------



## DU99 (21/1/11)

can i suggest a brew club..there's a few in melbourne,members should help you,on the next step.even youtube has some interesting info..


----------



## Hoser (21/1/11)

Thanks mate. Sounds good. Found the Melbourne brewers club. I'm going to try going to their Feb meeting.


----------



## DU99 (21/1/11)

Hoser where in melbourne you from.


----------



## Hoser (21/1/11)

Fitzroy


----------



## seemax (22/1/11)

Join a club or find someone local(ish) who is willing to show you the ropes of all grain brewing. 

Read www.howtobrew.com before you go....


----------



## manticle (22/1/11)

If you get no other offers before then, you're welcome to come to a brewday at my place some time in February.

Nothing flash and certainly not likely to replace a course.

Also various all grain demos happen at Grain and Grape on a regular basis which cover various methods of AG brewing.


----------



## Hoser (22/1/11)

Thanks for the offers. I'm definitely off to G&G next weekend and will get what I need to make the switch. Will check out Melbourne Brewers meeting in Feb too.

When's your brewday in Feb Manticle? Would love the chance to roll up the sleeves and learn practically if timing suits.
Cheers!


----------



## manticle (22/1/11)

Nothing scheduled. Ostensibly writing a minor thesis which is due by the end of Jan. Once/if done, the weight shifted from my back will be immense (and my procrastinatory posting here will likely decline) and I will brew like a crazy man for a bit. Should be easy enough to organise if you're interested.

Watching someone else do it can make you realise how uncomplicated it can be and how stuff ups can still make beer.


----------



## DU99 (22/1/11)

Hoser,you welcome to come to our club meeting "Westgate Brewers" we are in west footscray..
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=42205


----------

